# blank pedigree papers



## Guest

hello all ,does anybody know where i can download the blank pedigree pappers for new puppys??? its for my mums new litter! shes still waiting for the kc pappers, thanks garry!


----------



## Guest

Here you go,
Some to Download,

pedigree forms


----------



## Guest

sallyanne said:


> Here you go,
> Some to Download,
> 
> pedigree forms


Thank you sallyanne!


----------



## nici

ive noticed there are some for sale on ebay


----------



## terriermaid

i do it the lazy way ,i buy one copy from the kennell club for£6 then photo copy it ,printers these days are so good they look original


----------



## Guest

terriermaid said:


> i do it the lazy way ,i buy one copy from the kennell club for£6 then photo copy it ,printers these days are so good they look original


That's cheating lol,saves money though


----------



## terriermaid

lol i can remember donkeys years ago writing them all out by hand


----------



## Guest

terriermaid said:


> lol i can remember donkeys years ago writing them all out by hand


Yes and me,It used to take ages,one mistake and you would have to do it all again


----------



## Mrs_Springer

What would you do with these papers i dont understand  :?

Is it something you give to the new puppy owners? x


----------



## nici

Mrs_Springer said:


> What would you do with these papers i dont understand  :?
> 
> Is it something you give to the new puppy owners? x


these papers are for puppies pedigree the breeder fills in the parents and grand parents and so on then the new owner takes it as proof of pedigree


----------



## Mrs_Springer

ohhhh i see what you mean now - never knew they had a proper name lol !!


----------



## nici

Mrs_Springer said:


> ohhhh i see what you mean now - never knew they had a proper name lol !!


heeheehee


----------



## joshy

how does this work i thought you had to have the offical paper from kennel club?????


----------



## joshy

terriermaid said:


> i do it the lazy way ,i buy one copy from the kennell club for£6 then photo copy it ,printers these days are so good they look original


how do u manage that as the kc name will be in it and all pf the puppies cant be called the same?????????


----------



## terriermaid

lol i blank out the name sex and colour .and fill it in after


----------



## millmoll

i cant understand that because you get a different registration number with each puppy you cant make your own up because if someone bought a puppy and wanted to ask kennel club about it they would not have the name and number you are writing in yourself


----------



## bullbreeds

millmoll said:


> i cant understand that because you get a different registration number with each puppy you cant make your own up because if someone bought a puppy and wanted to ask kennel club about it they would not have the name and number you are writing in yourself


Pedigrees and KC registration papers are two totally different things.
Registration papers must be from the KC where as anybody can write a pedigree out and add each individual pups details on it. Alternatively they can purchase pedigrees for each pup from the KC with all the info already printed on it.


----------



## Tandyscockapoo

I print my own its quite easy once you have first copy, just change name of each pup and enter the details in the relevent places. You can get some really good cert paper at good stationers and you save loads not paying from KC. Also there is the added advantage that you can put Breeders details and logos on the otherside. Gives it a personal touch. I've just done some for a friend who has KC Regd.Toy Poodle pups going soon


----------



## millmoll

sorry i got my wires crossed i thought you were talking about registrations!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullbreeds

millmoll said:


> sorry i got my wires crossed i thought you were talking about registrations!!!!!!!!


One of those days ay!


----------



## poochimama

I got a ped form recently from the k.c and it was ginormous lol Ive recently had a litter of choc poodles and lynn from tandyscockapoos did my ped forms and did a fantastic job all posh and personalised  thanx lynn


----------



## sokeldachshunds

I couldnt be without my good old breed mate software


----------



## cav

i always reg them with kc and get them do pedigrees at the same time as it saves time but it is more expensive


----------



## Guest

i like making me own  that way u can add a pic on front of pedigree of the pup who the ped is going wiv and even pics of parents or the breed of dog ur selling , i did 

i must admit i enjoyed making me own


----------



## Debbie

I agree making your own pedds is much more personalised for the new owners - putting pictures etc on there - makes it seem more special - I laminate mine too


----------



## Guest

Debbie said:


> I agree making your own pedds is much more personalised for the new owners - putting pictures etc on there - makes it seem more special - I laminate mine too


i didnt laminate me last ones, wish i did, keeps em nice n clean dont it.

i did use a nice thick card like paper, it was pretty neat for me lol...must admit i made a few mistakes to start of wiv wile testing.like pic upside down etc but i got there haha.


----------



## dexter

i'm lazy i pay someone to do them for me.


----------

